# narrow columns



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i suck at columns. seriously, everytime i get those 4.5" columns i put more mud on the floor than on the column. as soon as the column is 6" or more i have less trouble but i have to go sooooo slooowwww to not make a mess.i don't have too much trouble with the loading passes. i just arc up each side of the bead and try to leave the excess in the middle before my finish pass. it's on my finish pass that i just blob it off the side. i just haven't figured out the trick to these yet and have never had anyone show me. maybe i'm putting to much mud on in the first place. i finish with a trowel by the way.maybe some of you seasoned vets could give a fledgling taper some tips.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not fully sure what your talking about but instead of loading the beads up and down, fill them by wiping accross the bead till it feels right to swipe up and down without to much excess.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Try mixing your mud more firmer. more control that way , use a hawk to help with spillage control.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

load it sideways with thick mudd then finish it strait down... try to hold both ends of the bead tight with your trowl... throw that trowl down and try and make your pole mark 1 inch or better from the ground...


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

hit center ,then pull, if it blobs out on the sides you laid on too much material.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you tried using the 6" in your back pocket to load the skinnies? How about the short edge of your trowel? I got a little 8" trowel for skinny stuff a long time ago...it looks so cute taking up room at the bottom of my taping box.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Side swipe to lay gear on. Not to much. If you start your finishing stroke from the bottom the gear build up on your trowel will fill the dips.
Agree with drywall king, nice and tight. And angle the trowel a little to the side you don't want your excess to go over, working round the column.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

on skim coat . run 2 sides of column ,let dry,then run other 2sides . if there are many columns.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

very hard to explain by typing,but you say you are self taught .maybe your not running your trowel in a arching motion,heres a little pic,think I screwed up the sizing .don't run your trowel straight up and down while trying to take excess mud off .always swing/arch your trowel when coating any type bead off the nose .the excess mud stays on your trowel that way .
I need to buy a camera :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i tried another pic for you,red lines are the motion you should travel


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> very hard to explain by typing,but you say you are self taught .maybe your not running your trowel in a arching motion,heres a little pic,think I screwed up the sizing .don't run your trowel straight up and down while trying to take excess mud off .always swing/arch your trowel when coating any type bead off the nose .the excess mud stays on your trowel that way .
> I need to buy a camera :yes:


 you still havent bought a camera...whats the hold up buck...hahaha


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> you still havent bought a camera...whats the hold up buck...hahaha


I think I'm going to get one through the cell phone ,The one I got is just about pouched .it still works,just when it wants to .My only problem is I'm looking for a cell phone with am/fm radio built in on it .They don't make too many with that capability  .guess I'm showing my age .I want my news and talk radio in the morning well the kid blasts his rock on the radio


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

lots of good replys. i kinda thought i've been laying it on a little thick. i keep trying to load it at the same pace as a normal bead but i'm not there yet. i just have to slow down a little and focus on technique. speed will come as i get around the learning curve.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i like your drawing 2buck. i do the arch just like the drawing but i think the problem is i try to get more mud on per pass than i can cleanly pull off so i load the bead too full before my finish pass thus the overspill. i just wanted to know the other techniques people use too.


----------

